
Safari 10.0 - bomanbot
https://developer.apple.com/library/content/releasenotes/General/WhatsNewInSafari/Articles/Safari_10_0.html
======
ihsw
Notably, the ApplePay API is entering general availability (GA)[1].

The following networks are supported[2]: amex, discover, interac, masterCard,
privateLabel, or visa.

The following products are prohibited[3] as well as many other services:

* cigarettes or tobacco products;

* firearms, weapons, and ammunition;

* illegal drugs, non-legally prescribed controlled substances;

* items that create consumer safety risks;

* items that are intended to be used to engage in illegal activities;

* pornography;

* counterfeit or stolen goods; or

* collection of charitable donations;

A paired iPhone or Apple Watch device is required (re: the macOS Sierra app),
as well as iOS 10 and macOS 10.12.

[1]
[https://developer.apple.com/reference/applepayjs](https://developer.apple.com/reference/applepayjs)

[2]
[https://developer.apple.com/reference/applepayjs/1916082-app...](https://developer.apple.com/reference/applepayjs/1916082-applepay_js_data_types/paymentrequest)

[3] [https://developer.apple.com/apple-pay/acceptable-use-
guideli...](https://developer.apple.com/apple-pay/acceptable-use-guidelines-
for-websites/)

~~~
evanb
A pretty standard laundry list of no-go items and then...

> * collection of charitable donations;

!! This seems really different from all the other prohibitions. What's the
idea behind that?

~~~
Eric_WVGG
I imagine all the legal regulations surrounding charitable donations and tax
breaks. If someone was fraudulently gathering money under the guise of
charity, it would turn into a huge headache for them, even worse than normal
fraud.

That's pure speculation on my part. Given that Tim Cook is personally very
pro-charity (he put a matching contributions policy in place after assuming
the CEO role), it seems likely that this will loosen up once Apple can put
some certification policies in place.

~~~
cptskippy
> I imagine all the legal regulations surrounding charitable donations and tax
> breaks.

There aren't. You can collect donations on behalf of an organization just
about anyway you please. Many of them have Apps for that. It's super fun on
iOS because you have to kick out to Safari to complete donations so you don't
have to pay the Apple tax. Not that I would know about any of that...

------
wrboyce
Relatively minor change, but one of my favourites; cmd-z will now undo
multiple tab closes.

~~~
nerdponx
That, or they could implement a real "recently closed" interface like every
other browser. Is there some obscure security or performance reason they don't
do this?

------
fivesigma
[http://iswebrtcreadyyet.com/](http://iswebrtcreadyyet.com/)

Unacceptable in this day and age.

~~~
atonse
They're working on it: [https://webkit.org/status/#specification-
webrtc](https://webkit.org/status/#specification-webrtc).

~~~
legulere
Here's the bug in their bugtracker:
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124288](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=124288)

------
dcgudeman
_The ECMAScript 2015 standard, also known as ES6, is completely supported,
bringing this major JavaScript evolution to Safari on macOS and iOS._

Very nice to see ES6 getting implemented by all major browsers.

~~~
ihsw
Obligatory "ES6 is supported but not ES6 modules."

~~~
bouk
ES6 only defined syntax for modules, it didn't define a way to load modules,
that's a different standard

------
ianhawes

      When the webkit-playsinline property is specified, Safari on iPhone allows videos to play inline. Videos without the property will commence playback in fullscreen, but users can pinch close on the video to continue playing the video inline.
      On iOS, videos without audio tracks or with disabled audio tracks can play automatically when the webpage loads.
    

This allows for inline videos in Safari on iOS. Previously, webkit-playsinline
only worked for pages saved to the home screen.

~~~
randall
This was a 'wow' moment for me, as someone innovating in video.

------
joewrong
I had to restart my mac for a browser update? (may have missed something else
in there)

~~~
jaas
You probably have to restart because the web rendering engine (WebKit) used by
your browser (Safari) is used all over the rest of the system as well (in
webviews). Just a guess though.

~~~
B1FF_PSUVM
Rings a bell.

I seem to remember that someone sometime got into some trouble for something
like that.

Just a fading memory.

~~~
giovannibajo1
Yes I think it was something about forcing that to users through a de-facto
monopoly of 95% of computers in the world.

Not sure why people try to apply monopoly restrictions to Apple. They don't
have monopoly position (not even close) in any market they operate.

------
sanjeetsuhag
The biggest hope I had from macOS Sierra was Picture in Picture, but sadly,
iTunes is basically the only thing supporting it.

Till, then, I'm stuck using Helium.

Helium : [http://heliumfloats.com](http://heliumfloats.com)

~~~
SG-
No, anything that does standard controls will support PiP and as indicated in
the notes for HTML5 players that have their own controls (like Youtube) then
it's possible to do it through JS (if Youtube decides to).

I'm sure some browser plugin can be created to add the controls to Youtube or
all the other major HTML5 players.

~~~
Razengan
You can use PiP for the YouTube HTML5 player by right-clicking on it twice,
see my previous comment:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12542619](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12542619)

------
gb_
Really nice update as a developer. As a user, I still can't use any browser
that doesn't have something like [self destructing
cookies]([https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-
destruct...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/self-destructing-
cookies/)). Cookies are just way too sticky and invasive, and turning them off
breaks just about every site.

------
dumbmatter
I don't own a Mac, but I'm curious if Safari 10 is finally good enough to run
one of my hobby projects, and if not I'd like to debug it because it seems the
feature support is finally here (specifically, IndexedDB).

Are there any better options than coercing one of my friends with a Mac into
upgrading and letting me borrow their laptop? If not, will I have to get them
to upgrade the whole OS like it's old school Internet Explorer, or is it
standalone?

~~~
cmpb
I just updated Safari to 10.0 without being on macOS, so it's presumably
standalone. Some features (i.e. picture in picture) might not work as well,
but indexedDB has been in Safari for a while, so I'm sure the updates to it
are supported everywhere.

~~~
hackmiester
Wait, what? What other OS is it out for?

~~~
saurik
(That comment is using "macOS" to differentiate from older builds of "OS X".)

------
melling
Safari 10 seems to choke while I'm reading this page:

[http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~cis194/fall16/lectures/01-intro.h...](http://www.seas.upenn.edu/~cis194/fall16/lectures/01-intro.html)

Usually about the time I get to the section on Animations.

~~~
caiob
Works fine here.

~~~
melling
Probably didn't give it enough time. It kills Safari on my iPad too. I
submitted a Radar.

Thread 0:: Dispatch queue: com.apple.main-thread

0 libsystem_kernel.dylib 0x00007fffd0a0ec8a __psynch_cvwait + 10

1 libsystem_pthread.dylib 0x00007fffd0af797a _pthread_cond_wait + 712

2 libc++.1.dylib 0x00007fffcf48558d
std::__1::condition_variable::wait(std::__1::unique_lock<std::__1::mutex>&) +
47

3 com.apple.JavaScriptCore 0x00007fffbe6ef7de
WTF::ParkingLot::parkConditionallyImpl(void const*, WTF::ScopedLambda<bool ()>
const&, WTF::ScopedLambda<void ()> const&,
std::__1::chrono::time_point<std::__1::chrono::steady_clock,
std::__1::chrono::duration<long long, std::__1::ratio<1l, 1000000000l> > >) +
2494

------
styfle
Does Safari 10 support the fetch api[0] yet?

[0]: [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Fetch_API](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Fetch_API)

------
roneythomas6
The first beta preview of sierra had webp support and safari supported it.
They removed it in the later preview release. Hopefully they will support webp
in some future release of macOS.

------
cseelus
HTML 5 geolocation seems to not work on my local development environment
anymore, Webinspector says a secure connection (https) is needed.

Any workarounds for this?

~~~
ratzo
[https://letsencrypt.org](https://letsencrypt.org)

------
pacomerh
Getting ready for a new macbook hopefully

------
choicewords
Anyone know the release date?

~~~
philfreo
It came as an App Store update for me today.

------
forgottenacc56
Can I just say, after years of neglect and falling behind the industry, fuck
Safari.

------
wilquestioner
Will Safari 10.0 work on Mavericks?

